

Get your own BB-8 droid - cktsai
http://www.sphero.com/starwars#

======
cktsai
Also available for pre-sale on Thinkgeek:
[http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ijgi/](http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ijgi/)

